# makefile



## Pherseus (22. März 2007)

Gibt es sowas wie makefiles unter Linux auch für windows?


----------



## andy72 (23. März 2007)

Wenn Du unter VC++ (Visual C++) arbeitest, hast Du als "Makefile" die *.dsp-Datei, die Dein Projekt beschreibt, ähnlich bei Linux im Qt, wo Du ein "prj"-File hast, dass Du mit uic/moc zu einer c++ oder h Datei umwandelst. Ein Makefile unter Windows funktioniert nur in der Cygwin- bzw DevC++ - Umgebung.

LG
Andy


----------

